# *SPOILER* UFC 60 results



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I figured that I would give the results as it happens for anyone that doesn't have the ppv and wants to know what the results are right now. Stay tuned...

Mike Swick def. Joe Riggs in 2:19 of the first round with a guillotine choke

Vera def. Silva in 2:39 of the first round by guillotine choke

Sanchez def. Alessio by decision after three five minute rounds

Lister def. Sakara in 2:20 of the first round with a leg triangle

Horn def. Sonnen in 1:17 of the second round by armbar

Fisher def. Wiman in 1:43 of the second round by KO (knee)

Gonzaga def. Scherner in :24 of the second round by KO (punch)

Guillard def. Davis in 1:37 of the first round by KO (punch)

Hughes def. Gracie in 4:39 of the first round by TKO (ref stops the fight)


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

At 2:19 of the first round... 
Mike "Quick" Swick beats Joe Riggs by submission


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

LOL! @ all the people that where saying that Swick was going to get his ass kicked. Some people will never give any credit to or have any faith in the guys that come from The Ultimate Fighter shows.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Vera defeats Silva by tap-out at 2:39 of the first round.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Alessio vs Sanchez.... going to a decision

lame fight... third round was filled with Sanchez on Alessio's back... but no real fighting


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

30-27
29-28
29-28

Winner by unananimous decision: Deigo Sanchez

Not very exciting. Alessio ran around like a chicken, and Sanchez didn't do much either other than ride his back for awhile


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Sakura taps out.... Lister is victorious.... got the triangle


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Randy Coutoure has GOT TO GO! I am so sick of hearing him talk


----------



## kurtjh (May 28, 2006)

*hughes vs gracie*

who won .as if i need to ask i know gracie will kick hughes but.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

kurtjh said:


> who won .as if i need to ask i know gracie will kick hughes but.



Hughes KILLED gracie... destroyed him... brutal! 
it was ugly. i felt bad for the old man


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like the site was overloaded with traffic... we are back up though WOOOHOOO


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

and plus, i made HUGE money with HUGHES winning... poor gracie


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

the hughes vs gracie fight went exactly as i though hughes domintated but how about thoses nasty knock outs by Melvin Guillard and Spencer Fisher. Melvin with a big right hand and spencer with a crazy flying knee


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hey if anyone can get video of the fights up here I would be grateful, no access to PPV


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Damn, I got kicked off the forum when I refreshed the page and couldn't get back in. I was pissed! I will go ahead and update my first post anyway.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Great job by Matt Hughes! I was realy disappointed that Gracie got owned so bad though. Credit Hughes with an excellent performance and Gracie with the balls to get in there with a monster like Hughes.


----------

